# can't read sony handycam dvd disc



## jzkzlz (Dec 13, 2005)

i have a few mini dvd disc recorded using sony dvd handycam. how can i transfer the content to pc?? i'm using win xp, but the dvd disc recognize as audio cd when i put in to my brand new dvd burner, samsung model SH-W162 dvdrw +/- writer. is it my dvd drive not compatible or do i require special software to extract the content.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ jzkzlz
Welcome to TSF :smile:
If you try to play the disc, do you get just audio? When you open the disc in windows explorer, what files do you see? what is the extension of the files, like ".mpg"?


----------



## jzkzlz (Dec 13, 2005)

the file read as "track01.cda" . it cannot be played in media player or winamp..


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ jzkzlz
After checking out the instructions, it looks like you have to 'finalize' the disc before being able to play in a regular DVD player or DVD-ROM drive. It might be possible to use the camcorder as a player without finalizing the disk, but it wasn't clear on that point. Once you finalize a disk, you can no longer add to it, I believe. 

Another question, can you play the .cda audio files? Which exact model do you have?

Post back if this is the problem or not.


----------



## jzkzlz (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks for your opinion. i agree with your suggestion. i'll try with my friend, where the camcorder is belong to him. i'll get the camcorder from him, and play around with it.. thanks..


----------

